# If He denies us



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 13, 2009)

(William Mason, "A Spiritual Treasury")

The swarms of corrupt lusts, worldly affections, 
and carnal desires, which are found with us—are 
ever opposing the glory of Jesus, and exciting us 
to seek that happiness in self, which can only be 
found in the spiritual reign of Jesus, in the heart. 

"The Lord bestows grace and glory; no good
thing does He withhold from those whose
walk is blameless." Psalm 84:11 

The Lord delights in the prosperity of His people; 
therefore withholds no good thing from them. Yet, 
it is not our erring judgment—but His unfailing 
wisdom—which must determine what is best for 
us. We would pray to be in the height of earthly 
comfort—and on the pinnacle of worldly joy. But 
in love, God answers by keeping us in the safe 
valley of humility and self-abasement. Granting 
our requests, is not always the effect of love. 

So kind and gracious is our dear Savior—that He 
crosses our wills, and denies our requests—when 
they are contrary to our spiritual interest. Thus in 
love, He answers our prayers—by withholding what 
we ask for! He gives what He knows is best for us. 
If we ask what is harmful for us to receive—shall 
we complain of God's love—if He denies us?

"Those who seek the Lord will not lack any good
thing." Psalm 34:10


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for this. I'm stealing it for my quotes blog, k?


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, I might borrow it to


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 13, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Thank you for this. I'm stealing it for my quotes blog, k?



It came from Gracegems.org. I'm sure they don't mind.


----------

